# Brand new Pro-9



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

I just purchased a Pro-9. Does anyone have any info/comments/suggestions?


----------



## leper65 (Jan 14, 2007)

I have the FN version in .40 S&W and i like it. It has been perfectly reliable and I like having the additional "pop" of the .40 with 14 round magazines. The 9mm seems to be a bit more accurate than the .40 from what I have read. The recoil in mine is very manageable, in 9mm it must be a real pussycat to shoot. They are supposed to come out with a .45 ACP version this summer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

On another site - 1 guy was having some feeding problems. SOmeone told him to leave the slide locked back for a week - that seemingly fixed his issues. So, if U do have any problems (U shouldnt), then try that.

Hey, post up a photo!


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I own the FN FNP-9 and it is a very accurate gun. It is the same gun with small differences. I like it alot! It is as accurate as my BHP.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats Stachie. Good luck with your new gun.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a Browning Pro-9. Very pleasant to shoot, and 16 round magazine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man that's a fine looking bunch of hardware you got there EAJ. I just spent about 10 mintues drooling all over the place looking at it. Good luck with it all.


----------



## EAJ (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello Baldy,

Thank you. I must admit too getting a little carried away. I might be able to squeeze one more rifle and handgun in the safe, but it’s going to be a tight fit and I can’t really rationalize making another purchase.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the Browning Pro 40. I really like this gun. I'm not a big poly gun fan but have had a few. It's a great shooter and I'm thinking about pitting a light on it making it a little more a tactical pistol.

What gets me is I don't see these guns anywhere used. Is it that no one bought them new or is it more like with Para Ord. People don't sell them because they like them too much?

A poly gun with a hammer is a good thing to me. That's what always kept me from really liking the Glock and other "Glock-Like" pistols.

Anyone have any info on them that would explain why you don't see them used often?:watching:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Come check out the FN Forum if U want - the FNP is the same gun as the Browning Pro 9. And, consider yourself lucky - FN will no longer be selling the Pro 9. FN will be the sole seller of this design under the "FNP" name. So, the few Pro 9s that are still out there on the shelf will be all there is...

www.fnforum.net


----------

